# Harrison's Columbian Hair Dye



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 24, 2005)

Here is another of my favorite small bottles. It is clear, pontiled, 2 3/8 in tall and both the S's are reversed. Dug three of these in the same hole,same day. Dug 14 complete small pontil bottles that day. Great day for diggin. Any info on this one?


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 24, 2005)

I remember seeing a bottle magazine article about the Harrison's Cloumbian Perfumery and Hair Dye bottles. Want me to look for it?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Kent ohio,

     Always interested in info on any info on old bottles. I have subscribed to Bottle mags off and on for years don't recall seeing that article, would be great if you can find it. Thanks ,

 Cliff


----------



## ilovebottles (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Ye Olde Prospector,

  That is a neat looking bottle.


----------

